# Advise anyone please



## paul goddard (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone?
recently come across an E/contactors P.I.R, completed on a 4 storey office block (business centre) muti-occupancy. Do all ring mains need to be upgraded to RCBO protection and what code would be applied on the recommendations ?

Regards Paul
Old school electrician in FM


----------



## Mattman (Jan 6, 2012)

Not all ring mains need to be RCBO protected as I understand. I recently re-wired an office block and put in RCBOs, the only exception was sockets that were supplying computers only weren't protected due to the earth leakage that would nuisance trip. Don't take my word thou, ring a sparky and confirm


----------



## Fuzzy_Dunlop (Mar 5, 2012)

paul goddard said:


> Anyone?
> recently come across an E/contactors P.I.R, completed on a 4 storey office block (business centre) muti-occupancy. Do all ring mains need to be upgraded to RCBO protection and what code would be applied on the recommendations ?
> 
> Regards Paul
> Old school electrician in FM


Absolutely not an office is deemed to be under the control of a skilled or instructed person so no coding, at absolute maximum it would be a C3 (or old code 4) as not complying with BS7671


----------

